# dry pads



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

I have been walking Brutus around the block a lot since Friday to make up for the time we lost during his surgery. I noticed this morning that the pads on his feet were really dry. Is this ok ? It gets really hot down here especially during the summer so roads and everything heat up really fast. Is there something I can put on his feet to help this? Also I should mention we got him a pool Thursday and we play with the water hose often. Is that a reason his paws could be dried out too? Is there anything I can do before walks that would make it better for his feet? I am tempted to buy him little kid tennis shoes lol :blush:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Amt6121 said:


> I have been walking Brutus around the block a lot since Friday to make up for the time we lost during his surgery. I noticed this morning that the pads on his feet were really dry. Is this ok ? It gets really hot down here especially during the summer so roads and everything heat up really fast. Is there something I can put on his feet to help this? Also I should mention we got him a pool Thursday and we play with the water hose often. Is that a reason his paws could be dried out too? Is there anything I can do before walks that would make it better for his feet? I am tempted to buy him little kid tennis shoes lol :blush:


As long as you don't put chlorine in the pool it shouldn't hurt his feet. You can get "Bag Balm" at most feed stores that carry cattle or cow supplies and that will help moisturize and protect his feet. Raina loves her kiddy pool too. I live where it's hot all the time too and I put my hand on the pavement to feel how hot it is before letting Raina walk on it. You can get dog booties but a better suggestion is to walk them either early in the day or late in the evening after it cools off. We walk before 8 am and after 8 pm for the most part in the summer. 

I would love to see the picture after you get the shoes on and a video of the first time you try it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You can buy paw pad conditioner for his feet and put it on when you go out for walks. If it is too hot they can blister and be very painful. Most pet stores sell it. I use something similar to this product.

Four Paws Dog Paw Guard Healer Wax 1.75 oz- SportsmanSavings-Pet Supplies-Dog Supplies-First Aid


I will use bag balm sometimes too.


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

pyratemom said:


> As long as you don't put chlorine in the pool it shouldn't hurt his feet. You can get "Bag Balm" at most feed stores that carry cattle or cow supplies and that will help moisturize and protect his feet. Raina loves her kiddy pool too. I live where it's hot all the time too and I put my hand on the pavement to feel how hot it is before letting Raina walk on it. You can get dog booties but a better suggestion is to walk them either early in the day or late in the evening after it cools off. We walk before 8 am and after 8 pm for the most part in the summer.
> 
> I would love to see the picture after you get the shoes on and a video of the first time you try it!


I just use regular water for his pool. And thank you very much for the tips


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> You can buy paw pad conditioner for his feet and put it on when you go out for walks. If it is too hot they can blister and be very painful. Most pet stores sell it. I use something similar to this product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the tip.


----------

